
Switch OS Walkthrough [video] - aresant
https://vid.me/oQkO
======
v-yadli
I really love how the system sounds create a musical sense of progression
(ascending clips with varying patterns), that you are getting closer and
closer to setting things up successfully. It turns the OS itself into
something that feels like a Nintendo title (really!).

~~~
Inconel
The system sounds are indeed very pleasing somehow.

A number of the UI elements, namely the system settings pane, the detecting
network popup, and the keyboard, have a very Android like look to my eyes.

Is there much known about the underlying OS for the Switch?

~~~
joshschreuder
Fully custom OS apparently:

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/20/13346004/nintendo-took-
th...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/20/13346004/nintendo-took-the-guts-
from-the-nvidia-shield-for-its-new-console)

Though I believe the Shield uses a form of Android, and the Switch uses a lot
of Shield components so it's plausible that the Switch OS is similar to
Android

------
camdenlock
This isn't so much a "walkthrough" as it is a terribly-shot video of someone
bumbling through some of the Switch OS screens, but! Nonetheless, the UI looks
snappy and pleasant, and I wonder if this device could ever be a workable
replacement for an iPhone. Probably not, given its size, but... I can't help
but think that a Nintendo mobile that can serve as a general communications
device and app platform would be pretty rad.

~~~
idle_zealot
I imagine it won't be friendly to would-be third party application developers.

~~~
chongli
Good. Compare the average quality of third party releases on something like
the 3DS with the iOS app store. For once I would like to see a walled garden
behave like a garden rather than a jungle with walls around it.

------
crooked-v
I'll reserve real judgment until I can see one in person, but it's nice to at
least see indications that the UI won't be slow as molasses like it is on the
3DS.

------
DaveSapien
Does Anyone know if the retail units can be used for (indie) development at
this point?

~~~
crooked-v
I'm wondering this too.

Depending on the unit's battery life under a light load, it could be awfully
interesting to try and put together general-purpose consumer apps for it for
use as an "iPad alternative" \- ebook reader, video podcast downloader, etc.

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
The press line was 2-6 hours, depending on load.

------
Fej
I wonder if they've switched to preemptive multitasking. (No pun intended,
although as I've found in conversations with friends, that one's going to pop
up a lot.)

------
pussinboots
so this confirms the lack of a browser

will be interesting to see how well they manage to lock down the rest of the
system

~~~
joshschreuder
Nintendo already confirmed the lack of browser a couple of weeks ago:

[http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/7/14544724/nintendo-switch-
we...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/7/14544724/nintendo-switch-web-browser-
fire-emblem-heroes-revenue)

------
sho_hn
Wonder what UI toolkit this uses.

~~~
pjmlp
Just like in any other console, a in-house developed one.

~~~
sho_hn
Source or speculation?

